# [SOLVED] Remove a Control Panel icon?



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

:wave:

[<< See OS over here]

I've tried Googling my issue with not much success, so here goes: at one point I had a program called Uninstall Tool on my computer which added a shortcut in Control Panel. I have since uninstalled it but the Control Panel icon remains, I would like to remove it. My Googling has so far only come across ways of hiding Control Panel entries, but I would prefer to remove it altogether.

Is there a way of doing this such as searching a particular directory/registry entry of sorts where said entries (or locations of entries) are stored?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*

Control panel applets are usually stored in the *Windows\System32* folder, and will have a .cpl extension.

Switch to *Details* View, sort by *Type*, scroll almost all the way down to the *Control Panel item* type, see if the tool is listed there.

There may be other related DLLs that were not removed, but removing the *.cpl* file if present should keep it from appearing in Control Panel.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*

Hi, Outcaste is correct, just to make it easier if you go to the errant Icon in control panel and right click select "create shortcut" place on desktop then right click on the new shortcut select properties then "change Icon" the location will be there.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I've had a look under 'Windows\system32', as well as 'Windows\SysWOW64', but I'm not entirely sure what some of them do. Here's the list of all the CPL files that appear in each folder if this helps:

Windows\system32

```
appwiz.cpl
AxSWindCx64.cpl
bthprops.cpl
CmiCnfgp.cpl
collab.cpl
desk.cpl
Firewall.cpl
hdwwiz.cpl
inetcpl.cpl
infocardcpl.cpl
intl.cpl
irprops.cpl
joy.cpl
main.cpl
mmsys.cpl
ncpa.cpl
nvcpl.cpl
powercfg.cpl
sysdm.cpl
TabletPC.cpl
telephon.cpl
timedate.cpl
wscui.cpl
```
Windows\SysWOW64

```
AKCPanel.cpl
appwiz.cpl
bthprops.cpl
CmiCnfgp.cpl
desk.cpl
everest_cpl.cpl
Firewall.cpl
hdwwiz.cpl
inetcpl.cpl
infocardcpl.cpl
intl.cpl
irprops.cpl
joy.cpl
main.cpl
mmsys.cpl
ncpa.cpl
nvCpl.cpl
powercfg.cpl
skvctcp.cpl
sysdm.cpl
telephon.cpl
timedate.cpl
wscui.cpl
```
If it helps any further this is the error I get if I were to click on the entry in Control Panel:










Perhaps this may be a simple link to the (missing) Uninstall Tool executable, defined in the registry somewhere?


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*



jenae said:


> Hi, Outcaste is correct, just to make it easier if you go to the errant Icon in control panel and right click select "create shortcut" place on desktop then right click on the new shortcut select properties then "change Icon" the location will be there.


I've tried this, but all that comes up is the default Windows folder icon and the location of 'C:\Windows\system32\imageres.dll'. Also for the location it simply just tells me it's in 'Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Uninstall Tool'. Don't know if this helps at all.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*

Hi, well looks like a namespace entry, download this free utility should be able to locate and delete from this:-

http://www.tropictech.de/modules/PDdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=1&lid=5/ShellObjectEditor300.zip

If not post back and I do know the reg locations just a bit of work thats all.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Remove a Control Panel icon?*



jenae said:


> Hi, well looks like a namespace entry, download this free utility should be able to locate and delete from this:-
> 
> http://www.tropictech.de/modules/PDdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=1&lid=5/ShellObjectEditor300.zip
> 
> If not post back and I do know the reg locations just a bit of work thats all.


Thanks for the tip, it's now been removed.


Regards,

Jon.


----------

